

The English Wikipedia will soon(today) hit 500 million page edits - hugh4life
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Statistics?action=raw

======
DanBC
Doesn't this demonstrate the problem with Wikipedia?

    
    
       Content pages       3,805,705
       Pages              25,581,176
       (All pages in the wiki, including talk pages, redirects, etc.)
    
    

And is that content page edits, or just all page edits?

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Not really, since it includes redirects e.g.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%22Weird_Al%22_Yankovic>

has 40 redirects for various mispellings and variations

[http://toolserver.org/~dispenser/cgi-
bin/rdcheck.py?page=%22...](http://toolserver.org/~dispenser/cgi-
bin/rdcheck.py?page=%22Weird_Al%22_Yankovic)

